# Twisted and fluted



## robert flynt

These are some knives new knives I'm working on. Cliff inspired me to flute the pommel on one.


----------



## Wildthings

robert flynt said:


> These are some knives new knives I'm working on. Cliff inspired me to flute the pommel on one.


 
Ahh so that's what a fluted knife looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Fluted and twisted. The one with fluted pommel sambar stag with russian lavender spacer and blade is ATS34 s/s. The 2nd. is red stag with ATS34 blade with tapered tang. the 3rd. one is sambar stag with tugq. spacer and ATS34 s/s blade. 4th is a tapered and hidden tang blades of ATS34 s/s and the handle material is a wood I can't remember the name of but the tree grows in the holy land and one area in Ala. The 5th one is ATS34 with tapered tang and dyed black ash burl scales.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## robert flynt

Wildthings said:


> Ahh so that's what a fluted knife looks like


Sorry about that, had to figure out how to post pictures with this new new format. Learning curve for us computer dummies you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt

A few more pictures. 1st one is CPM S30V Cm blade with rosewood burl scales. No.2 is that dyed black ash burl. No3 & 4 is that wood I can't remember the name of.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Woodman

Outstanding workmanship! Three thumbs up!


----------



## Wildthings

robert flynt said:


> Sorry about that, had to figure out how to post pictures with this new new format. Learning for us computer dummies you know.


Just messin' with ya' Robert!! It's very much worth the wait to see examples of your work SUPERB!!

2nd set of pictures - the 3rd & 4th knife: what is the handle material?


----------



## SENC

Stunning, Robert!


----------



## barry richardson

Robert, I'm in awe of all of them, but my favorite is the one with turquoise. The way you shaped the pommel to match the relief of the handle is genius. What metal do you use for the pommels BTW?


----------



## robert flynt

barry richardson said:


> Robert, I'm in awe of all of them, but my favorite is the one with turquoise. The way you shaped the pommel to match the relief of the handle is genius. What metal do you use for the pommels BTW?


Barry, I used nickel silver for the guard and pommel. A customer saw one I made like it and said it's been bothering him ever since them that he didn't buy it. So he is having me make this one for him.


----------



## robert flynt

Wildthings said:


> Just messin' with ya' Robert!! It's very much worth the wait to see examples of your work SUPERB!!
> 
> 2nd set of pictures - the 3rd & 4th knife: what is the handle material?


Barry, I wish I could remember what the guy called it when when he sold it to me. Grow in the holy land and one area in Ala. , does shittah sound right?


----------



## robert flynt

Thanks for the nice comments ya'll.


----------



## SENC

Chittum/smoke tree?


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> Chittum/smoke tree?


 Yeah that ^


----------



## Cody Killgore

Was about to say. Looks a lot like Chittum (American Smoketree) to me!! Awesome knives Robert!!!!!

I've been on a search for some Chittum Burl. That stuff is ridiculously hard to find.


----------



## Molokai

Robert, i like that fluted pommel, thats some high quality work!
Knives are awesome!
Is that red deer antler from Croatia?


----------



## Shagee415

Your knives are amazing. Loving the stag horn with fluting. What's one of those run?


----------



## SENC

Yes it is...I've been looking for a while, too. I'll let you know if I find a source.


Cody Killgore said:


> Was about to say. Looks a lot like Chittum (American Smoketree) to me!! Awesome knives Robert!!!!!
> 
> I've been on a search for some Chittum Burl. That stuff is ridiculously hard to find.





Cody Killgore said:


> Was about to say. Looks a lot like Chittum (American Smoketree) to me!! Awesome knives Robert!!!!!
> 
> I've been on a search for some Chittum Burl. That stuff is ridiculously hard to find.


----------



## Foot Patrol

Robert from the pictures it looks like you have tiger hamons on the blade. How do you put the tiger hamons on the blade? Or is it a damascus blade with only a few folds?

Nice clean work all around.


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> Chittum/smoke tree?


 That sound like what he said.


----------



## robert flynt

Cody Killgore said:


> Was about to say. Looks a lot like Chittum (American Smoketree) to me!! Awesome knives Robert!!!!!
> 
> I've been on a search for some Chittum Burl. That stuff is ridiculously hard to find.


Your right Cody, You rarly see it and I buy it ever time I run across it but it's expensive.


Molokai said:


> Robert, i like that fluted pommel, thats some high quality work!
> Knives are awesome!
> Is that red deer antler from Croatia?


Yes it is from your stash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Shagee415 said:


> Your knives are amazing. Loving the stag horn with fluting. What's one of those run?


 I would have to get $350 because of all the file work and the sambar stag antler.


----------



## robert flynt

Foot Patrol said:


> Robert from the pictures it looks like you have tiger hamons on the blade. How do you put the tiger hamons on the blade? Or is it a damascus blade with only a few folds?
> 
> Nice clean work all around.


That is the reflection of the bead and bat porch ceiling on the blade which is acting like a mirror. I'm going to to put something above the blade to keep it from happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> Yes it is...I've been looking for a while, too. I'll let you know if I find a source.


 Let me know too Henry. I picked this up at the Blade Show in Atlanta which is the only place I've ever seen it. I'll try to find the guys card but he only had it in scales and knife blocks. The only trouble is, he was awful high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

> That is the reflection of the bead and bat porch ceiling on the blade which is acting like a mirror. I'm going to to put something above the blade to keep it from happening.



LOL, too bad because that would make a really unique blade design. I am sure something like this has been done before.


----------



## robert flynt

Foot Patrol said:


> LOL, too bad because that would make a really unique blade design. I am sure something like this has been done before.


you can heat treat with lines made of satanite or fire brick mortor and stop short of the edge. You can also make lines with fingernail polish and acid etch or make lines with masking tape and then bead blast blade. The bead blast and tape looks great because you can precisely shape the tape any way you like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steelart99

I bought a piece of property in the location in Alabama where it grows that had about a dozen mature Chittum trees on it. While I was on an out of town trip, my wife wanted to suprise me by have some of the trees removed in the area where we were going to put a driveway. When I returned from my trip, a couple of trees had been removed as requested, but the guy she hired also took every Chittum tree on my property! I was pissed, but he'd never admit to doing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Steelart99 said:


> I bought a piece of property in the location in Alabama where it grows that had about a dozen mature Chittum trees on it. While I was on an out of town trip, my wife wanted to suprise me by have some of the trees removed in the area where we were going to put a driveway. When I returned from my trip, a couple of trees had been removed as requested, but the guy she hired also took every Chittum tree on my property! I was pissed, but he'd never admit to doing it.


 Sorry to hear about that, but I've heard similar stories like that before.


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> Yes it is...I've been looking for a while, too. I'll let you know if I find a source.


I found the info. on the guy that had the chittum burl.


----------

